# kali practice clip from 2001



## wushuguy (Jun 20, 2009)

I was digging thru old videos this morning, found this clip all the way back from 2001. I was just a beginner at the time, started to take it because I couldn't go to wing chun class due to work schedule.






All the silly memories this brings back... I just hope if I'm video taped now that I would look like I improved since that time.

Edit:
For those of you who were wondering, I'm the guy with the white pants and white shoes, threw the "illegal kick" during the match because I didn't know the rules of the game. Also, I appear at the last sparring match, again white pants and white shoes, before the video shows a kali demo.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## searcher (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the video.    I love to watch stick work.


----------

